# Licenses



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Better pay your child support. You know who you are.

https://le.utah.gov/~2020/bills/static/HB0197.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/201459-hb-197-child-support-licenses.html


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it! That could really change the odds on capturing a LE tag.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Critter said:


> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/201459-hb-197-child-support-licenses.html


Thanks critter!


----------

